
If you leave hydrogen alone for long enough,it start to wonder how it got there - dprophecyguy
https://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthoughts/comments/4aurye/if_you_leave_hydrogen_alone_for_long_enough_it/
======
a3n
A friend from years ago was an astronomy student at Boulder. He was explaining
something they were developing to improve ground based telescope observations
(holes in disks).

I got this sudden understanding that we, _I_ , were the universe, observing
itself. _Ourself_. Myself.

A full appreciation of reality can really turn your mind inside out.

No substances were consumed that night.

